# just tried new aqua-vu camara



## Cold-Foot (Dec 3, 2002)

Just charged the battery up and ran out the drop the camara
into the abyss depths of our local state lake.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Tell us more! How was it?


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Ever since these underwater cameras came out, I have been curious as to how well they actually worked.

Last winter I finally got to see one in action: A buddy brought along his 'Outdoor Viewing System' camera on our Bay De Noc annual ice fishing trip.

I was disappointed with the results. We were fishing the north end of the bay in 20 feet of water and the range was a few feet at best.

This past summer another bud brought the 'Atlantis' camera and we tried it in the channel. Equally disappointed.

Might work better in shallower water but for the money I would rather have a Bottom-Line Side scan fish finder for my boat.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i have an aqua-view and am pretty happy with its performance.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

You are correct about the clairity of the water. Clearer the water the better or further you will see. At a local lake here, normal clairity is about 4 ft. in summer and winter(fertile lake). My camera will only see that far. I have a Vista-cam. 

One summer 2 years ago I took it to a lake in the summer that has visibility around 10-12 ft. Did just great, could actually see a good distance.

Last winter ice fishing in a canal on LSC, could only see maybe 2 feet at best. The water was real murky. Thats where a good flasher would be a better tool.


__________________
BORN TO FISH---FORCED TO WORK


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

Water clarity and snow cover are the biggest factor when it comes to how far you can see with them under the ice. Eastern Yooper, cameras are almost usless on LBDN north of Gladstone - too much stained water from all the rivers dumping in up there. South of there, it's a whole other story. I usually fish between the Escanaba river and Gladstone, right behind our bait shop. 35 feet down with 18 inches of snow on the ice, we can usually see about 6 to 8 feet out. Just enough time to let you see all the fish that swim up to your bait, look at, it and swim away! On a day with good visibility and lots of fish around, you will go home with a sore throat because of all the yelling directed towards the T.V. in a sometimes futile attempt to make them bite. The last couple years, whitefish numbers in the bay have reached catchable numbers. Using the camera, we watched how they responded to different baits and lures until we figured out how to catch them. Before I had a camera, I couldn't catch them. Now I can, even without it. If you are trying to decide between a camera or a depthfinder, go with the depthfinder first. In the long run, it'll put a lot more fish on the ice for you. The cameras are more of a toy and a fun one at that.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Last year picked up a new "O.V.S." camera. Went ice fishing on Sag. Bay, little snow cover, 6"+/- ice. Visibility was outstanding in the clear water. A good 20' plus of sharp detail, a bit fuzzier past that. Had to put the damn thing away cause of it being a distraction to fishing ! Perch were cruising along the bottom every now and then stopping and doing "headstands", nosing the sandy bottom. Never could determine what they were doing, sand critters for food of some kind I fiqure. Only time I've tried the thing, can't wait to get it out in more deeper water and scout some structure or bottom detail let alone watch some more fish. 

Need a good flasher or graph, which ever you prefer, for a first. But damn, them cameras are a riot !


Whale


----------



## jkola404 (Nov 28, 2001)

anyone use the lights on it??? do you think it scares away the fish, or only certain kinds?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Agree Whale ,
They are too KooL... The water isn't all that decides how far you see , light , cover - etc....
I usually have NO problem seeing beyond both anchors on my 16 foot Starcraft - but in a stained farmpond with snow on it , I can't see dooky....lol
I have the AquaVu Z60 and two graphs -- so I guess if I want to get simple , I can always drop the 50¢ clip on weight down the hole!!!!! hehehehe
How much of all this techy-toys do we REALLY *"NEED"*  ?? 
lol


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

> How much of all this techy-toys do we REALLY "NEED" ??


All of 'em! LOL   

Mike


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Hi-Tech toys ?!?, hell, I want to be the "James Bond" of ice fishing ! 


Whale


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I have an Aqua Vu and find it very useful. However, the cable is a big pain in the a$$.

Unwrapping from the stand, lowering in the water, trying to turn the camera by rolling the cable, figuring out which direction you're looking at etc.

Makes me not want to mess with it.

If I could find a devise that would take care of those problems I would buy it and use the camera more.

just my $0.02


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

I just bought the Outdoor Viewing Systems VS 500. It comes with a directional indicator so you know which way it is pointing in relation to the monitor. It also has something they call the ice arm which holds the cable and has a motor in it controlled from the monitor so you can spin the camera as needed. Haven't used it yet but I am hoping it's more than just an expensive novelty item.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

That sounds like the way to go...

Hope Aqua Vu comes out with something like that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm sure you will see it. If you compare the available features Aqua View has already come out with a model with depth and temperature, as well as camera positioning (don't quote me on the camera positioning, that might be next year's model). I'm sure the next OVS model will have depth and temperature. The problem is like all techy toys, at which point do you buy one. Wait cause next year you get more stuff or buy it now and hope you won't want next year's model.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I hear ya. You could spend a fortune trying to stay current with the latest gizmo. 

Maybe they or someone else will come out with something to add to mine.

I've seen the little tripod the other brand has and I'm sure I can rig something up with an old camera tripod. Doesn't help with open water fishing though. I'm thinking maybe some type of plastic reel like for extrension cords might work. Won't help with turning the camera once it's down though.

Still thinking 'bout it.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

my aqua-view i bought this spring shows the camera direction on the screen.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just got back from Gander Mountain and bought the ice pod from Aqua-view. It will work my vista-cam. Simply turn the tri-pod and it turns your camera and stays put. $14.99


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

A new toy huh Mike??? Cool is there any ice left now after this warm Spell??? I got 1000 Wax Worms on the way


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Will be going out Mon or Tues. will post ice conditions. Should be ok tho.


----------

